# ePub



## LawrenceU (Sep 21, 2010)

Okay techies. What software are you using to convert texts into ePub format? I'm specifically curious about pdf to epub.


----------



## Tripel (Sep 21, 2010)

ePub? Is that like an online drinking forum?


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 21, 2010)

Tripel said:


> ePub? Is that like an online drinking forum?


----------



## JOwen (Sep 21, 2010)

Well I use linux (Ubuntu 10.04) and use Calibre. Calibre is meant to be a complete e-library solution. It includes library management, format conversion, news feeds to ebook conversion as well as e-book reader sync features.

Calibre is primarily a ebook cataloging program. It manages your ebook collection for you. It also supports conversion from a dozen different ebook formats to
LRF and EPUB. Supported input formats are: MOBI, LIT, PRC, EPUB, ODT, HTML, CBR, CBZ, RTF, TXT, PDF and LRS.

There is also a Windows link, but i have not tried it. Here it is.


----------



## Curt (Sep 21, 2010)

Tripel said:


> ePub? Is that like an online drinking forum?


 
That was my first thought.


----------



## EverReforming (Sep 21, 2010)

Curt said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> > ePub? Is that like an online drinking forum?
> ...


 
I'm highly disappointed. When I first clicked on this, that's what I was thinking about too.


----------



## Whitefield (Sep 21, 2010)

Tripel said:


> ePub? Is that like an online drinking forum?


 
Similar to iPub, but you can only drink there if you are carrying an iPhone, iPad, iPod, or iBook. And preferably the drinks have some type of apple juice in them.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 21, 2010)

JOwen said:


> Well I use linux (Ubuntu 10.04) and use Calibre. Calibre is meant to be a complete e-library solution. It includes library management, format conversion, news feeds to ebook conversion as well as e-book reader sync features.
> 
> Calibre is primarily a ebook cataloging program. It manages your ebook collection for you. It also supports conversion from a dozen different ebook formats to
> LRF and EPUB. Supported input formats are: MOBI, LIT, PRC, EPUB, ODT, HTML, CBR, CBZ, RTF, TXT, PDF and LRS.
> ...


 Calibre for Windows works. I have used it.


----------



## ac7k (Sep 21, 2010)

I use Calibre for Windows... well, I did... until the Kindle started supporting PDF's directly. 

Calibre works fine.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 21, 2010)

Calibre and eCub.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks fellows. I have downloaded Calibre for Mac and am going to give it a whirl.


----------

